

Learn Ruby on Rails in 4 Days - techmanwest
http://www.examville.com/examville/Learn%20Ruby%20on%20Rails%20in%204%20Days-ID6770

======
phlux
[http://docs.google.com/gview?url=https%3A%2F%2Finformation-t...](http://docs.google.com/gview?url=https%3A%2F%2Finformation-
technology.s3.amazonaws.com%2FLearn-Ruby-on-Rails-
in-4-Days.pdf%3FAWSAccessKeyId%3D070N6C523Z2YQTC8ERR2%26Expires%3D1301153783%26Signature%3Dp%252Fj2O%252FVi4YdkS7AqytA08CTAG20%253D)

